# Buffed.mobile



## Enaide (4. Juni 2008)

hallo, liebes buffedteam. da ich viel mit dem handy online bin, wollte ich mal fragen, was ihr von einer mobilen version des forums haltet. gruß enaide


----------



## x3n0n (4. Juni 2008)

Soweit ich weiss gibt es sowas schon unter mobile.buffed.de


----------



## Enaide (4. Juni 2008)

jedoch nur für news. ich mein ja das forum zum abrufen, antworten und neue threads erstellen


----------



## ZAM (4. Juni 2008)

Für Handys ist die Lofi-Version des Forums geeigneter (http://www.buffed.de/forum/lofiversion/index.php) Traffic-sparender.


----------



## Craddus (24. Februar 2010)

aber so eine mobile version eurer newsselection wäre ne sehr coole sache.
mobile.buffed.de geht leider nicht.


----------



## Sôulreaper (24. Februar 2010)

also wenn du mit einem aktuellen handy unterwegs bist kannste doch ganz normal im internet surfen.

also bei mir ist buffed.de und auch das forum hier ganz normal und gut aufrufbar.

zwar bischen langsammer als meine 16k dps leitung zu hause ;-)

aber immer noch ok zum stöbern.


----------



## Martel (24. Februar 2010)

Sôulreaper schrieb:


> also wenn du mit einem aktuellen handy unterwegs bist kannste doch ganz normal im internet surfen.
> 
> also bei mir ist buffed.de und auch das forum hier ganz normal und gut aufrufbar.
> 
> ...



Nicht mehr ganz frisch das Thema... aber mit dem neuen Forum doch sehr gut via iphone mach bar.


Einzig:

Bilder werden nicht richtig dargestellt. Gerade der beitrag "mein Desktop" da skalieren bilder völlig falsch oder aber sie werden abgeschnitten ( wie bei meinem mit 5040*1050 minimir )  da fehlt glatt die Hälfte... aber nur halb so schlimm.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2010)

Martel schrieb:


> Nicht mehr ganz frisch das Thema... aber mit dem neuen Forum doch sehr gut via iphone mach bar.
> 
> 
> Einzig:
> ...



Das fass ich nicht an - das wäre beim nächsten Forenupdate obsolet. Hier hilft nur warten auf den Patch der Forenversion.


----------



## Martel (24. Februar 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das fass ich nicht an - das wäre beim nächsten Forenupdate obsolet. Hier hilft nur warten auf den Patch der Forenversion.




Feigling Feigling NAananana . Traust dich nicht ;-)

Ne mal im Ernst hat auch kein Wert. Solche Beiträge meide ich normal mit UMTS. Wlan okay, aber habe ich WLan habe ich Schleppi. 


Aber gibt es eine Möglichkeit diese Mobile Sicht auch mit meinem IE6 zu bekommen. Habe eine sehr langsame Leitung hier, und das würde mir echt helfen. So minimal wie es geht.


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2010)

Martel schrieb:


> Feigling Feigling NAananana . Traust dich nicht ;-)
> 
> Ne mal im Ernst hat auch kein Wert. Solche Beiträge meide ich normal mit UMTS. Wlan okay, aber habe ich WLan habe ich Schleppi.
> 
> ...



Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, unterstützt Invision den IE6 nicht mehr offiziell. Es wird zwar dargestellt, hat aber wohl Darstellungsfehler. Auch hier müsste man auf einen Patch warten, der aber wahrscheinlich nicht kommen wird. Es gibt sogar Module fürs Forum, die IE-6-User explizit auf Updates zu neueren Versionen hinweisen würden (nicht installiert). Mir ist klar, dass Browser-Updates zum Teil in Unternehmen nicht möglich sind und einige sogar noch Netscape Navigator einsetzen (kein scheiss *g*) - aber daran können wir leider nichts ändern.


----------



## Martel (24. Februar 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, unterstützt Invision den IE6 nicht mehr offiziell. Es wird zwar dargestellt, hat aber wohl Darstellungsfehler. Auch hier müsste man auf einen Patch warten, der aber wahrscheinlich nicht kommen wird. Es gibt sogar Module fürs Forum, die IE-6-User explizit auf Updates zu neueren Versionen hinweisen würden (nicht installiert). Mir ist klar, dass Browser-Updates zum Teil in Unternehmen nicht möglich sind und einige sogar noch Netscape Navigator einsetzen (kein scheiss *g*) - aber daran können wir leider nichts ändern.




Ich hoffe das irgendwann der IE6 eingestampft wird. Verdient hätte er es. Ich dachte aber es sei möglich die Mobile Foren ansicht auch auf dem browser darzustellen. Ohne Grafiken etc. Einfach nur den Forenbaum.

Ich kann aber keinen UserAgendfaker installerien.


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. Februar 2010)

Naja, mit dem Ende von Win2000 wird ja der erste Schritt vollzogen.

Oder habt ihr Besucher, die mit IE6 und WindowsXP hier auftauchen?


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Oder habt ihr Besucher, die mit IE6 und WindowsXP hier auftauchen?



Prozentual kaum nennenswerte...


----------



## Martel (24. Februar 2010)

Ich bin ein EINZELSCHICKSAL... aber ich bin es Wert..... wirklich....


----------



## Craddus (24. Februar 2010)

um noch mal auf den ursprung des threads zu kommen.
sicherlich isses möglich mit dem handy die ganze buffed seite anzeigen zulassen, allerdings dauert das teilweise echt lang ... die banner lassen sich teilweise nicht wegklicken, weil sie so riesig sind, dass ich nciht mehr ans [X] komme etc.

und im endeffekt waren themen wie mobiles internet nie so brisant wie jetzt aktuell,... immer mehr haben smartphones inkl internet und wollen ihre lieblingsseiten besuchen, nur mekrt man da erst wieviel der da zu laden hat. außerdem is das zoomen auch nicht gelbe vom ei.
ich persönlich habe bei base nur umts und kein HSDPA somit dauert das immer etwas.

außerdem geh ich mit opera mobile online und dort wird die buffedseite komplett entstellt.
also ich würd mich riiiesig über eine lite version von buffed speziell für mobile freuen!
werd ich mal als leserbrief posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (25. Februar 2010)

Jja, Lite das wäre schonwas.

oder eine Iphone App mit Innerpurges oder so. 


Ich meine zu Wissen das es für Joomla 1.5 einen Mod gibt für Mobiles betrachten der Inhalte. Ist sowas eigentlich schwer zu realisieren?

Im Grunde sind alle Daten doch vohanden. 
Das würde doch heißen: Browser abfrage vorher dran kleben, und bei Mobilenbrowsern ein anderes Layout laden, mit Bildverbot etc. Das geht doch über Css oder?


Ich kenne mich damit rein gar nicht aus. Aber so dachte ich geht das.


----------

